# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Bootable CD



## michael7777777 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi guys, i got me a big problem, i tried alot of stuff for hours and now im just mad lol.. so here is my problem : 

*Windows vista 64 is currently installed*

I download windows 7 from my school because we got it for free
and then I burn it on a cd using Power Iso and with Roxio_Central.
But when ever i would start up my computer, it would never ask me if i wanted to boot from the DVD. ( I even went in the Bios and change the order, it didnt change anything.)

I know the windows 7 DVD I burned works, because when im on my computer ( vista) and start up windows 7, it works I could install it, but i need to format my partitions. I cant do that unless I start up my computer from windows 7.( We all know that) cant format your OS while your on that same OS lol.

So i look around the internet and found out that you are suppose to download a file to make the DVD Bootable ( why the f*** isnt that already on the DVD). I put my old Vista DVD and thats bootable from start up.... so why isnt Windows 7 bootable from start up?


so i added this File "boot se7en.bif", which is suppose to make the Cd bootable.... But that doesnt work. My dad told me to put all the files in a ".iso". Which i did and then burn on another DVD and that didnt work.

* This is the link to the youtube video that showed how to make your windows 7 bootable, only difference he has ultimate and I have Pro : [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8YMfUtF-ZI&feature=related]YouTube - Create a Bootable Windows 7 DVD[/URL]

Basically, Both my Vista 64bit and Win7 64bit are legit copies, bought from Microsoft. Vista is bootable from start up and Win7 is not, Why is that?

I know my spelling sucks and you might not understand everything I said, just let me know and ll try to explain better.

Thx alot in advance!:wave:


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Bootable CD*

Hello,

Try this tool: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/32055-bootable-iso-create-installation-files.html


----------



## michael7777777 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Bootable CD*

thx it works now


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Bootable CD*

Great, glad to hear it mate.

Have a great 2011!


----------

